
Changelog CI (Continuous Integration for Your Projects Changelog) - saadmk11
https://github.com/saadmk11/changelog-ci
======
saadmk11
What is Changelog CI?

Changelog CI is a GitHub Action that generates changelog, prepends it to
``CHANGELOG.md`` file and commits it to a release pull request

How Does It Work:

Changelog CI uses ``python`` and ``GitHub API`` to generate changelog for a
repository. First, it tries to get the ``latest release`` from the repository
(If available). Then, it checks all the pull requests merged after the last
release using the GitHub API. After that it parses the data and generates the
``changelog``. Finally, It writes the generated changelog at the beginning of
the ``CHANGELOG.md`` (or user provided filename) file. In addition to that, if
an user provides a config (json file), Changelog CI parses the user provided
config file and renders the changelog according to users config. Then the
changes are committed to the release Pull request.

More details on my dev.to post: [https://dev.to/saadmk11/github-actions-
changelog-ci-4ojh](https://dev.to/saadmk11/github-actions-changelog-ci-4ojh)

~~~
formalsystems
We've switched our CI/CD to GitHub Actions and love finding these useful
actions that we can plug into our workflows with minimal effort. Thank you for
sharing this!

~~~
saadmk11
You're welcome :), Please share your feedback if you use it in any of your
projects. Also you can create issues if you find any bug or need a new
feature. Feedback is always appreciated :)

